
Apple’s iCloud is down for users around the world - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/14/18265985/apple-icloud-down-worldwide
======
_bxg1
Really starting to suspect these could be some kind of coordinated attack. Or
at least a dry-run.

------
jumbopapa
Wow, there's been outages from three giants this week!

